# handbag



## viennoisonline (Jun 8, 2014)

What type of handbag do you prefer? Cross body, hand held, leather or not.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 8, 2014)

Gimmie all the baggs lol I love totes,hobos or any cool design  crossbody when I was younger i would rock them I perfer leather baggs but In the summer gimmie a cool summer tote and I'm good to go I love totes


----------



## viennoisonline (Jun 9, 2014)

I love totes too


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2014)

Hobo-style. Something about that shape appeals to me.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

viennoisonline said:


> What type of handbag do you prefer? Cross body, hand held, leather or not.



I prefer hand held bags.


----------



## sandra_ly (Oct 6, 2016)

Depends on the occasion, but for everyday wear, I prefer a crossbody bag.


----------



## sandycookie (Mar 7, 2018)

i like canvas Cross body. It looks casuel.


----------



## AaronCraigie (Apr 3, 2018)

All my hand bags have become quite old. I am planning to buy a new one. Any suggestions?


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

I love bags. I have hobo, handbags, cross body and I have leather, canvas, etc....


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 27, 2019)

I may be called old fashioned but I really do love handheld and shoulder bags. I find anything with a longstrap makes my shoulder painful especially when it is used for a long period of time.


----------



## Beryl (May 27, 2020)

ZARA bag coral red from summer collection 2019.


----------

